# Bitweise addieren



## java_noop (4. Dez 2009)

Hallo,
ich möchte 2 beliebige Dezimal Zahlen bitweise addieren. z.b  192 + 255
1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0  + 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 1  

wie würde es in Java gehen ?

vielen Dank


----------



## Michael... (4. Dez 2009)

Java addiert Zahlen immer bitweise ;-)
Wie liegen die Zahlen den vor und was meinst Du mit bitweise addieren?
Eine Addition per Hand nachstellen?


----------



## javimka (4. Dez 2009)

Du könntest dir ja einen Halbaddieren und Volladdieren programmieren und dann beliebtig viele hintereinander hängen. Die Bitweisen Operatoren wären & (AND), | (OR), ^ (XOR), ~ (NOT)


----------



## java_noop (4. Dez 2009)

Also ich habe z.B 2 Zahlen vorliegen 
int a = 127, b = 255 ;

jetzt möchte ich die beiden Zahlen logisch verknüpfen 
so z.B : 127 & 255  das geht ja nicht da es ein bit-operator ist.

wie kann man sowas bewerkstelligen ?


----------



## javimka (4. Dez 2009)

Warum genau geht das nicht? Was erwartest du denn für ein Resultat?


----------



## Michael... (4. Dez 2009)

java_noop hat gesagt.:


> so z.B : 127 & 255  das geht ja nicht da es ein bit-operator ist.


Das geht schon nur kommt da nicht das raus was Du vermutlich willst.
Und das habe ich immer noch nicht verstanden.


----------



## eRaaaa (4. Dez 2009)

ich verstehs auch noch nicht, hier 3 versionen, was ich mir vorstellen kann, was du vllt meinen könntest 


```
System.out.println(Integer.parseInt("11000000", 2)
				+ Integer.parseInt("11111111", 2));
		
		System.out.println(Integer.toBinaryString(Integer.parseInt("11000000", 2)
				+ Integer.parseInt("11111111", 2)));
		
		System.out.println(Integer.toBinaryString(192+255));
```

wobei letzteres am ehesten zu dem passt was du suchen könntest


----------

